# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Kalender mit Wochenübersicht, in Filofaxformat druckbar.

## ainulindale

I. Was mein Kalender können sollte

Ich wollte für meinen Kalender kein riesiges Stück Software, wie z.B. "evolution", verwenden. Ich wollte die Eingabe über die Konsole vornehmen können und einen schnellen, wenn möglich auch optisch schönen Überblick über meine Termine haben.

II. Was nicht funktioniert hat

Das Programm palcal war nicht schlecht, allerdings waren die Möglichkeiten für den Ausdruck nicht zufriedenstellend. Das Programm pcal funktioniert auch recht gut, allerdings erfolgt der Ausdruck auch hier nur monatsweise. Was mir hier gut gefallen hat, ist die automatische Berechnung der variablen Feiertage (Ostern, u.s.w.) und der wunderschöne Monatsausdruck. Allerdings fehlt auch hier eine Wochenübersicht - bei mehr als einem Termin am Tag unerläßlich.

III. Was für eine Lösung ich gewählt habe

Ich habe mich für das Latex-Paket "calendar" als Lösung meines Kalenderproblems entschieden. Dieses erstellt schöne Wochenübersichten, welche ausgedruckt und am Bildschirm als PDF-Datei im Vollbildmodus schön durchgeblättert werden können.

1. Benötigte Software

Für die meinen Wochenkalender braucht man:

a) Ein installiertes latex-system, insbesondere pdflatex.

b) Das Latex-Paket "calendar" (Das Paket gibt es bei
http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/macr...trib/calendar/
die Installationsanleitung ist im Paket enthalten)

c) "pdf90" für das Drehen der fertigen pdf-Datei (Das ist bei mir im Paket "pdfjam" enthalten).

d) "pdftotext" für das erstellen des Kalenders in Form einer Textdatei, welche dem aufschlagen des Kalenders an der richtigen stelle dient. "pdftotext" ist bei mir im Paket xpdf-utils enthalten.

e) Das Programm "sed" zum manipulieren von Datum-Strings. Dieses Programm sollte eigentlich bereits installiert sein.

f) Die Anzeige des Kalenders erfolgt bei mir durch "xpdf", da dieses sich wesentlich schneller öffnet als "acroread" (das ist der Adobe acrobat reader).

g) Ich benutze zum Editieren der Datei "termin.cld" den Editor "vim". Falls man einen anderen Editor benutzen will, muß man das in dem Skript "termin" ändern.

h) Die von mir erstellten Skripten und Kalender-dateien. Diese sind in der hier vorliegenden Datei "beispielkalender.tar.gz" enthalten, welche noch mit dem Befehl "tar -xvzf" entpackt werden muß.

2. Die Einrichtung des Kalenders

a) Der Kalender wird am besten immer in einem bestimmten Ordner erstellt. Das ist bei mir ~/latex/kalender. Natürlich geht auch jeder andere Platz, allerdings müssen dann die von mir erstellten Skripte angepasst werden.

b) Die Sripten "termin" und "kalender" müssen geändert werden, wenn man den Kalender an einer anderen Stelle als "~/latex/kalender" erstellen will. Auch die Datei "wochenkalender.tex" muß entsprechend angepaßt werden, wobei hier der komplette Pfad angegeben werden muß - also z.B. "/home/ich/latex/kalender". Als root kopiert man die Skripten dann nach "/usr/bin" oder "/usr/local/bin" - je nachdem wo es einem lieber ist. Die Datei "wochenkalender.tex" wird als normaler user nach "~/latex/kalender" kopiert.

c) Die Dateien feiertage.cld, geburtstage.cld, immer.cld und termine.cld werden ebenfalls nach "~/latex/kalender" kopiert.

3. Benutzung des Kalenders

a) zunächst gibt man in der Konsole das Wort "termin" ein. Dann kann man in der Termindatei Termine eintragen oder aktualisieren. Im Anschluß wird der Kalender automatisch erzeugt.

b) Will man den Kalender anschauen, so gibt man in der Konsole einfach "kalender" ein. Der Kalender öffnet sich bei der aktuellen Woche. Mit "Bild-auf" und "Bild-ab" kann man durch die Wochen blättern. Man kann auch gleichzeitig die Datei "termine.cld" editieren, während der Kalender geöffnet ist. Nach dem schließen der Datei "termine.cld" wird der Kalender aktualisiert. Man muß dann nur kurz warten (bei mir 3 Sekunden) bis pdflatex und pdf90 ihre Arbeit gemacht haben, drückt bei "xpdf" auf die Taste "R" und erhält eine neue Ansicht, durch die man wieder blättern kann.

c) Die Anpassung der Feiertagsdatei sowie der Geburtstage erfolgt mit einem Editor. Die Beigefügten Beispieldateien sollten selbserklärend sein. Im Moment läuft mein Kalender bis zum 31.12.2011.

4. Nachteile meines Kalenders

Diese sollen auch nicht verschwiegen werden.

a) Die Datumseingabe *muß* mit englischen Monatsnamen oder Abkürzungen erfolgen, also: "12 October 2006", "October 12 2006", "12 oct 2006" oder "oct 12 2006". Die Umlaute in diesen Dateien müssen mit vorangestelltem ' " ' gemacht werden.

b) Das latex-paket "calendar" macht seitlich an den Blättern Heftlöcher. Um diese zu beseitigen (sie haben mich bei der Bildschirmdarstellung gestört und sonst brauche ich sie auch nicht), muß man das Paket leicht ändern - dabei sind jedoch die Copyright-Bestimmungen des Pakets zu beachten!

c) Die Erstellung des Kalenders erfolgt für den Ausdruck immer um 90 Grad gedreht - deswegen drehe ich die Pdf-Datei für die Bildschirmansicht. Das ist allerdings der Vorgang, der bei der Erstellung des Kalenders am längsten benötigt. Um einen sofort "richtig" gedrehten Kalender (im Querformat) zu machen, müßte man das ganze latex-paket umschreiben. Sooo viel Ahnung von tex habe ich dann auch wieder nicht.

d) Die variablen Feiertage müssen von Hand eingegeben werden.

5. Vorteile meines Kalenders

a) Schnell geöffnet (bei mir ca. 0,5 Sekunden)

b) Resourcenschonend

c) Einfach

d) Schöner Ausdruck

e) Anpassbare Größe (Wünscht man die Änderung der Größe, sollte man die Anleitung zum calendar-Paket lesen. Das Voreingestellte Format entspricht ca. DIN A 6)

Viel Spaß damit!

Ainulindale

PS: Die gesetzlichen Feiertage sind mit "*" markiert. Da ich in Bayern wohne, müssen die Feiertage für andere Bundesländer angepaßt werden.

PPS: Für die Benutzbarkeit des Systems und die Richtigkeit der Feiertage übernehme ich keine Gewähr!

----------

